# "T"



## Tonguru (7 August 2003)

Der Domain-Newsletter | Ausgabe #168 | ISSN 1616-0908 |
http://www.domain-recht.de | 7. August 2003 |

In Zusammenarbeit mit sedo.de | http://www.sedo.de |

--------------------------------------------------------------
03) T-Buh - Telekomiker auf Markenfeldzug
--------------------------------------------------------------

Die Telekom fuehrt seit einigen Monaten einen Feldzug fuer ihre Marken und das prominente Zeichen "T". Dabei ist sie sich nicht zu schade, Domains wie t-beutel.de und t-wurst.de zu registrieren. Aber das ist nur konsequent.

Die Telekom investiert seit Jahren massiv in ihre Marken. Sie zu schuetzen und auszubauen ist ihr Bestreben, und den Gegebenheiten des Marktes angemessen. Allein 2001 hat das Unternehmen, wie die Berliner Zeitung berichtet, knapp 2 Milliarden Euro in seine Marken investiert. "Dabei wird gegen Inhaber von "T"-Domains vorgegangen, um den Rechtsschutz fuer unsere T-Marken-Familie nicht zu verlieren", wie Stephan Althoff mitteilt, Leiter des Zentralbereichs Markenfuehrung und Werbung bei der Telekom.

Aktueller Gegner ist die Berliner Multimedia-IT-Agentur Team-Konzept, die am vergangenen Dienstag in Berlin eine T-Party veranstaltete. Die werbewirksame Veranstaltung ist die notwendige Reaktion auf die muendliche Verhandlung vom 15.07. vor dem LG Koeln. Das Gericht bestaetigte dem Team-Konzept, dass eine Verwechslungsgefahr zwischen den beiden Marken nicht bestehe. Zugleich legte es den streitenden Parteien nahe, sich bis 15.08. guetlich zu einigen; andernfalls muesse man ein Gutachten ueber die Bekanntheit des "T" fuer die Telekom einholen, das mit EUR 30.000 veranschlagt ist. Bei einer ueberragenden Bekanntheit der Telekom-Marke kaeme es auf die Frage der Verwechslungsgefahr nicht mehr an. Den Betrag fuer das Gutachten muss zunaechst die klagende Telekom bevorschussen, die Kosten werden aber zuletzt von der im Rechtsstreit unterliegenden Partei getragen. Um einem wirtschaftlichen Desaster zu entgehen, rief nun Team-Konzept unter der Bezeichnung "Berliner T-Party" eine Spendenaktion aus, die virtuell von der neu eingerichteten Informationsplattform free-t.de unterstuetzt wird. Udo Blenk, einer der Geschaeftsfuehrer von Team-Konzept, teilte uns mit, man nehme die Sache locker sportlich, nichtsdestotrotz muesse man sehen, welche Konsequenzen die Vereinnahmung des "T" durch die Telekom mit sich bringe.

Aber nicht nur das "T" bietet Angriffsflaeche, die die Telekom-Anwaelte mobilisiert; auch der Begriff "online" wie in e-online.de und de-online.de reizt zur Durchsetzung der eigenen Marke. Dabei ist in solchen Faellen die Rechtslage nicht eindeutig, der Gegenstandswert aber schon. Wenn mit der 500.000-Euro-Keule ausgeholt wird, duckt sich - zu Recht - mancher brave Domain-Inhaber, denn aufgrund der nach wie vor bestehenden Rechtsunsicherheit ist das Kostenrisiko fuer den Einzelnen oder kleine Unternehmen zu gross und ihre Existenz bei verlorenem Rechtsstreit gefaehrdet.

Die Methode Kostenkeule ist nicht schoen, aber legal. Es gibt jedoch nach wie vor Moeglichkeiten, sich einer solchen Kostenkeule zu entziehen, wenn die entsprechenden rechtlichen Voraussetzungen gegeben sind. So regelt § 142 MarkenG die Streitwertbeguenstigung fuer Faelle, in denen durch die Prozesskosten die Partei in ihrer Existenz gefaehrdet wird und sie dies nachweist, so dass die Gerichtskosten der wirtschaftlichen Lage der Partei angeglichen werden.

Weitere Informationen zum Rechtsstreit gegen Team-Konzept unter:
> http://www.team-konzept.de/presse/meldungen/20030730

Unterstuetzen kann man Team-Konzept unter anderem ueber:
> http://www.free-t.de

Weitere Informationen zu § 142 MarkenG finden Sie unter:
> http://www.domain-recht.de/magazin/article.php?id=47

Spezialisierte Anwaelte finden Sie unter:
> http://www.domain-anwalt.de

Quelle: Berliner Zeitung, free-t.de, eigene Recherche


----------



## virenscanner (7 August 2003)

@Tonguru
[future-mode]
Has? Du Deine Gebühren für die Benu?zung des speziellen Buchs?abens berei?s "abgedrück?"?
[/future-mode]


----------



## technofreak (7 August 2003)

Der unvergessene Peter Frankenfeld hatte mal in einer seiner frühen Radio-Nonsenssendungen
"Peters Bastelstunde" den Spruch losgelassen: 
*"Ohne dat jroße T , wäre die deu´sche Sprache ohne Saf´un Kraf´" *


----------



## AmiRage (9 August 2003)

http://www.g-online.org/  :lol:


----------



## AmiRage (14 August 2003)

ARD-Kontraste: Die Telekom im Markenschutz-Rausch

"Beim "T" versteht die Deutsche Telekom überhaupt keinen Spaß. Seit acht Jahren führt das Unternehmen immer wieder erbitterte Prozesse gegen Firmen aus der IT-Branche, die ebenfalls ein "T" im Namen führen. Meistens gewinnt die Telekom. Müssen jetzt auch die Hersteller von T-Shirts und die Liebhaber von T-Bone-Steaks einpacken und umsteigen? René Althammer und Ursel Sieber wundern sich."


----------



## Tonguru (4 September 2003)

Der Domain-Newsletter | Ausgabe #172 | ISSN 1616-0908 |
http://www.domain-recht.de | 4. September 2003 |
fuer: Name

In Zusammenarbeit mit sedo.de | http://www.sedo.de |

--------------------------------------------------------------
07) be-mobile.de - T-mobile siegt in 2. Instanz
--------------------------------------------------------------

Nach vielen Jahren gibt es wieder eine Domainrecht-Entscheidung, die sich mit der vom Klang des Domain-Namens ausgehenden Verwechslungsgefahr beschaeftigt. Das hOLG Hamburg hat in einem Beschluss vom 07.07.2003 (Az.: 3 W 81/03) die Nutzung der Domain be-mobile.de fuer den Bereich Telekommunikation untersagt.

Die Telekom-Tochter (wer sonst?) T-mobile ging vor Gericht und setzte in zweiter Instanz eine einstweilige Verfuegung gegen den Inhaber der Domain be-mobile.de durch. Der Domain-Inhaber hatte auf be-mobile.de Werbung von Telekommunikationsanbietern installiert.

Das LG Hamburg wies den Unterlassungsantrag von T-mobile zurueck.
Zwar sah das Landgericht zwischen den kollidierenden Zeichen grosse klangliche Aehnlichkeit, aufgrund der die Bezeichnungen miteinander verwechselt werden koennten. Aber dies sei irrelevant, da im Bereich des Muendlichen eine Begegnung der Bezeichnung T-mobile und der Domain be-mobile.de kaum stattfinden werde.

Damit fand sich T-mobile nicht ab und legte Beschwerde zum hOLG Hamburg ein. Das hOLG Hamburg gab dem Antrag von 
T-mobile ohne muendliche Verhandlung statt. Das Gericht bezog sich auf die vom Landgericht herausgearbeitete Verwechslungsgefahr - und legte sie anders aus. 
Nach Ansicht des hOLG Hamburg wuerden Domains vielfach in der Werbung oder auf Geschaeftsdrucksachen benutzt.
Aufgrund dessen wuerden umworbene Kunden untereinander die Domain auch im Gespraech nennen, beispielsweise bei Hinweisen auf interessante Angebote auf der entsprechenden Website. Bereits damit sei der Tatbestand von § 14 Abs. 2 Nr. 2 MarkenG erfuellt und es laege eine rechtswidrige Nutzung eines einer Marke aehnlichen Kennzeichens vor.

Das Urteil finden Sie unter:
> http://www.bonnanwalt.de/entscheidungen/OLG-Hamburg3W84-03.html

Weitere Informationen zum Thema finden Sie unter:
> http://www.domain-recht.de/magazin/article.php?id=190

Spezialisierte Anwaelte finden Sie unter:
> http://www.domain-anwalt.de

Quelle: jurpc.de, eigene Recherche

**********

Daß es bei be-mobile sicher nicht um die ähnliche Phonetik, sondern um ein Wortspiel ging, scheint niemanden zu interessieren.

Ich kann also meine Konkurrenten aus dem Feld weisen, weil sie 
a) einen mir lieb gewordenen Buchstaben in ihrer Werbung benutzen (wir sprechen ja nicht nur von Webseiten) oder
b) deren Firmenname so ähnlich klingt wie meiner.

Das sind doch Aussichten! Ich sehe die Prozeßflut rollen...

Und das, obwohl gerade erst die vergleichende Werbung bei uns erlaubt wurde. Wer sich beizeiten Feinde schafft...

"...wuerden umworbene Kunden untereinander die Domain auch im Gespraech nennen, beispielsweise bei Hinweisen auf interessante Angebote..."
Liebe Telekom, seit wann ist Wettbewerb verboten? Wenn sich in eurem Laden mal jemand mehr um die Kunden kümmern würde, und zwar nicht nur in der Form, Rechnungen und Mahnungen zu verschicken, dann bräuchtet ihr die anderen Anbieter doch gar nicht so zu fürchten. Versucht ihr auf diese Art und Weise, eure Kunden zu halten, indem ihr ihnen Alternativen vorenthaltet?


----------



## Dino (4 September 2003)

Ich sehe es eigentlich so, dass T kontinuierlich und mit Nachdruck am eigenen Ast sägt. Irgendwann werden sie es geschafft haben und auch den letzten Kunden verprellt haben. Ich sehe eigentlich kaum etwas wirklich Positives unter all den Aktionen, die sich die T leistet. Kunden werden abgebügelt, mit ihrem T-Fimmel (hoffentlich darf ich das Wort überhaupt benutzen) machen sie sich lächerlich und mit ihrer agressiven Werbung gehen sie einem so auf den Keks, dass man schon gegen die Farbe rosa eine Abneigung entwickelt. Von den Gebühren will ich gar nicht reden.
Ob sie von einem Kundenstamm leben können, der nur aus Leuten besteht, die auch heute noch innerlich ihre Telefon bei der Post haben, weil man das eben von dort bekommt?
Ich begreife den Verein nicht! Mannomann!

Gruß
Dino


----------

